# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите с конфигурацией ПК

## alex_merfy

Miditower Cooler Master <RC-371-KKN1> Elite371 Black&Black ATX Без БП  1 756 руб. 95 коп
CPU Intel Core i5-2500K 3.3 ГГц/SVGA/1+6Мб/5 ГТ/с LGA1155 7 823 руб. 40 коп.
Cooler Master <RR-H101-30PK-RU> Hyper 101 (775/1156/754-AM2/AM3/FM1, 13-28дБ, 800-3000об/мин, Al+тепл.трубки)   613 руб. 27 коп
Kingston HyperX <KHX1600C9D3K2/8GX> DDR-III DIMM 8Gb KIT 2*4Gb <PC3-12800> CL9 1 650 руб. 87 коп
1Gb <PCI-E> DDR-5 MSI MS-V238 N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II-OC (RTL) DualDVI+MiniHDMI+SLI <GeForce GTX560Ti>  8 420 руб. 10 коп.
ASUS P8P67-M Rev3.0 (RTL) LGA1155 <P67> 2xPCI-E+GbLAN+1394 SATA RAID MicroATX 4DDR-III 4 143 руб. 75 коп
Блок питания FSP Epsilon 88Plus 700W ATX

Компьютер покупается в основном как игровая платформа

У меня возникли следующие вопросы: 
1)Совместимо ли это все?
2)Может стоит для проца помощнее кулер взять?
3)Мощность блока питания достаточнаИ? сколько примерно запас мощности?
4)Может быть следовало бы что-то из комплектующих на более лучшее поменять? (Но в рамках примерной стоимости данных комплектующих)
Заранее спасибо)

----------

